# Any experience with Flame King Steel 1-lb Empty Refillable Cylinder with Refill Kit?



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

I have had a harder time than usual finding 1lb propane tanks for sale this year (like with many sporting goods, post covid supplies are low), and when I find them, they're often $4-$5/lb.

...so that has me thinking about doing the refill thing again (not really keen on hauling 5 to 20lb tanks out on the ice, I try to keep weight down). I have avoided it in the past because the safety of it all seems a bit sketchy with various adapters you see for sale, but I've noticed that flame king advertise not just a refill kit, but also specially constructed cylinder to go along with it

https://www.menards.com/main/heatin...-with-refill-kit/ysn1lbkt/p-1491546053102.htm



















Anyone ever try this particular brand gear? If so, work well, or junk? Thanks


----------



## Stillkickin (Jan 7, 2018)

I’ve heard nothing but good about that system. I’ve also had a few close friends have almost disastrous results refilling the 1 pound disposable cylinders.

I’m going to buy the Flame King system myself. Not worth the risk to life and limb trying to save a few bucks.

Hopefully someone on this site has used the system and can comment


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

RichP said:


> I have had a harder time than usual finding 1lb propane tanks for sale this year (like with many sporting goods, post covid supplies are low), and when I find them, they're often $4-$5/lb.
> 
> ...so that has me thinking about doing the refill thing again (not really keen on hauling 5 to 20lb tanks out on the ice, I try to keep weight down). I have avoided it in the past because the safety of it all seems a bit sketchy with various adapters you see for sale, but I've noticed that flame king advertise not just a refill kit, but also specially constructed cylinder to go along with it
> 
> ...


Well I'm glad you posted this. Hope someone on here has used it and will share experiences.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

I have 4 of them. They work as advertised. I was filling bottles for years the old way.

These are great. Any questions as away


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

perchjerker said:


> I have 4 of them. They work as advertised. I was filling bottles for years the old way.
> 
> These are great. Any questions as away


Do you need to buy their tanks, or can you re-use regular Coleman tanks?


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

The idea is to use their refillable tanks. They are legal to transport, unlike regular tanks.

There is a allen head screw on them that you open when filling to let the air out, similar to what the guy does that refills your 20lb tanks.

You can do Coleman tanks, but the results are the same as using the other style adapter that has been around for years.


----------



## Stillkickin (Jan 7, 2018)

I just ordered the unit and two extra tanks to arrive 2/23 will report On how they operate when I get them.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

You will like the system. The filling setup is nice quality and the tanks are heavy duty

At one point the tanks were recalled, something about the valve unscrewing, but that has been fixed for a while now. There should be none of those tanks around, if you want you can check the serial number on the tanks when you get them, the batch # is posted online for the recalled ones


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

I've never had issue filling the old regular ones with the small adapter but I make sure they are in perfect working order, no dings, rust, or bad valves. I was shocked too when I saw they wanted $16 for a 4 pack of 1lbers and then went and filled my empty 20lber for $10.11. Not a hard decision for me when I can save nearly $80 for the same amount of propane and feel safe enough to refill just enough to run my lantern here or there and use the big tank for the heater and not have to worry about messing with that either. I wouldn't recommend bleeding the valve during filling or ever really because I think that is asking for trouble at the time or in the future. But again, this is one of those threads where it is reader be aware and what one guy says or does isn't meant for everyone to do either. I just know it works for me but you gotta be as safe as you can about it too and do it outside and don't take any chances.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

The key with the non refillable ones is not to overfill them which is easy to do if you put them in the freezer first. Then when they heat up and the gas expands it oozes out through the relief valve


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

perchjerker said:


> The key with the non refillable ones is not to overfill them which is easy to do if you put them in the freezer first. Then when they heat up and the gas expands it oozes out through the relief valve


I don't freeze mine, I just take them from the garage which can be as cold but typically isn't quite as cold as the freezer. I just bring the big propane tank inside for a few hours to warm that up to help the transfer of gas a little. I've seen some guys say you can't over fill them and others say it is possible. I never have and I don't weigh them or anything either. You can listen and hear the gas stop flowing usually which is why I tend to think they'd be hard to overfill, but again, I wouldn't try it on purpose to see if it is possible.

Edit: Forgot to mention the reason I don't think they can be over filled is because I don't bleed the valves to try to put maximum gas in there. Maybe you can over fill them if you have 100% of the volume filled up because the valves were bled and then it heats up, dunno.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

If you put them in the freezer the gas contracts in volume that's how they get over filled. Not saying you do it but that's how it can happen. You can tell its overfilled because the tank is actually heavier than when they are new.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I bought 2 of the flame king tanks last year and the Buddy heater refill adapter. I’ve got about $30 into the setup. It works pretty good. I put the tanks in the freezer before filling. I’ve done 5 or 6 refills on the pair, they’ve paid for themselves, yes I recommend them.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

There is no reason to put them in the freezer before refilling them


----------



## MisterTom (Sep 13, 2018)

I have flame king as well, works fine with the 20lb adapter. The stand thing seemed like a waste of $, just flip it over on a table...


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

I have filled hundreds of 1lbers with just a simple adapter on my 20lb tank. Is there some major danger I’m not aware of here? It seems very simple. The only down fall I see is they are never as full as when they are new.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Lumberman said:


> I have filled hundreds of 1lbers with just a simple adapter on my 20lb tank. Is there some major danger I’m not aware of here? It seems very simple. The only down fall I see is they are never as full as when they are new.


the valves can leak. You can definitely get them full. even a little over full.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

perchjerker said:


> The idea is to use their refillable tanks. They are legal to transport, unlike regular tanks.


I'm pretty certain the disposables are not illegal to transport refilled. At least not illegal by the average Joe for personal use.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> the valves can leak. You can definitely get them full. even a little over full.


I’ve never been able to and I even weighed them when I first starting doing it. But I don’t deep freeze them either. Just put them outside for awhile. 

I do spray them with gas leak solution to make sure they aren’t leaking. I’ve had a few leak a little after filling if the tops are rusty. But.. I leave them in my open air barn anyway. It’s not like I store them under my bed.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Lumberman said:


> I’ve never been able to and I even weighed them when I first starting doing it. But I don’t deep freeze them either. Just put them outside for awhile.
> 
> I do spray them with gas leak solution to make sure they aren’t leaking. I’ve had a few leak a little after filling if the tops are rusty. But.. I leave them in my open air barn anyway. It’s not like I store them under my bed.


freezing them helps but i can't reliably get them 100% full that way (_sometimes_ they do). I used to "burp" them a little to get them full. Just have to take care to not overfill. Also this process sometimes causes the relief to leak. Nowadays if I get it close, its close enough. A leaking tank is not as good to me as a 90% full tank.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

Lumberman said:


> I have filled hundreds of 1lbers with just a simple adapter on my 20lb tank. Is there some major danger I’m not aware of here? It seems very simple. The only down fall I see is they are never as full as when they are new.[/QUOTE told you what the danger was not typing it again


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Refilling 1 pound tanks.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

Yeah I know it can be done I have been filling them since that adapter first came out 20, years ago. I just like the flame king setup better is all. I think it's easier safer more reliable and nicer tanks that will last in the long run


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

I've mentioned this before in other threads. I've been refilling one pounders forever. Never had any issues. Always freeze my one pounders keep the 20 lb warmer and refill. Of course you will get a leaker once in awhile. Ran across these a few years back and invested in some.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

You didn't tell me anything bud. I appreciate you not typing nothing again..... lol

I was talking about @Stillkickin saying he was risking life and limb. And knew people who had disastrous results. I would be curious to hear what he's talking about. Would hate to make the same mistakes.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

ok sorry was looking at it at night on my phone (Why I dont know LOL)


----------



## Stillkickin (Jan 7, 2018)

Sorry guys if I came across a little strong. I refilled many of the disposable cylinders over the years and never had an incident. 

But, In the last couple of years on two different hunts we had a refilled cylinder start to leak while the heater was running and flame on. Both times the guys were in enclosed blinds and the heater was between them and the door. 

Both guys tossed heater and all out the door while it was on fire. 
Each time the tip sensor shut off the heater and except for some singed clothes no other harm. 

One was caused by a damaged o-ring, the other we’re not quite sure why. 

Easily either could have been a major disaster so that’s why I have only been using new cylinders For the past year but am going to try the Flame King system. 

I apologize if I came across the wrong way.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Where was the cylinder leaking from?


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

ih772 said:


> Where was the cylinder leaking from?


Here is what will happen..u can definitely overfill..someone I know been filling for years..u can definitely overfill and they last pretty long..but this is the problem..this 1 is outside frozen now and not leaking..but if I bring in the house and let sit it’ll start leaking..and u can definitely hear and smell..imagine taking it off the deck hitting the ice and putting on my buddy heater..that’s a recipe for explosion..here’s the valve that leaks..














cheers.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I was asking Stillkickin where his cylinders were leaking from while the heater was attached.

If guys are pulling the pressure relief valve to fill their cylinders they are filling them the wrong way. You never pull that valve to purge it. You use a pressure differential like in the video I posted.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

the roofer said:


> Here is what will happen..u can definitely overfill..someone I know been filling for years..u can definitely overfill and they last pretty long..but this is the problem..this 1 is outside frozen now and not leaking..but if I bring in the house and let sit it’ll start leaking..and u can definitely hear and smell..imagine taking it off the deck hitting the ice and putting on my buddy heater..that’s a recipe for explosion..here’s the valve that leaks..
> View attachment 637203
> View attachment 637205
> cheers.


That must be a rare one for sure for that to leak. I've never touched that valve/pin ever when refilling. A few of my bottles are probably 5 plus years old. Used them on the ice, in my hunting shack, and even my Bernzomatic propane torch for starting the woodstoves. Guess lucky for sure. Now like I've mentioned before I've had them leak from the top. Thus the brass caps with seals to make sure. They all get a cap. Something to keep in mind for sure.


----------



## Stillkickin (Jan 7, 2018)

The one cylinder had a visibly damaged seal inside of the neck.
The other one I suspect came from the vent as I know the guy who filled them always bragged he had full tanks because he vented them as his final step.

To clarify, the failures happened to two different hunting partners on two different hunts, I was along but only saw the singed and bent up little buddy’s and took a look at both tanks after they were disconnected.


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

Team Camo said:


> That must be a rare one for sure for that to leak. I've never touched that valve/pin ever when refilling. A few of my bottles are probably 5 plus years old. Used them on the ice, in my hunting shack, and even my Bernzomatic propane torch for starting the woodstoves. Guess lucky for sure. Now like I've mentioned before I've had them leak from the top. Thus the brass caps with seals to make sure. They all get a cap. Something to keep in mind for sure.


Not pulling that valve..if u let to much air out of top valve it will leak out of the side valve with 2lbs in it....once it warms up..that will cause explosion..can’t see it exploding from where it’s plugged in at..it’s the relief valve that will explode


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

You can get those caps on Ebay, 12 for $19 delivered.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/12pcs-Heav...ttle-Small-Gas-Tank-Cylinder-Cap/283279756275


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Stillkickin said:


> View attachment 637235
> The one cylinder had a visibly damaged seal inside of the neck.
> *The other one I suspect came from the vent as I know the guy who filled them always bragged he had full tanks because he vented them as his final step.*
> 
> To clarify, the failures happened to two different hunting partners on two different hunts, I was along but only saw the singed and bent up little buddy’s and took a look at both tanks after they were disconnected.


When you overfill them, liquid propane will spit out of the burner and start making fireballs. That's why you have to weigh the cylinders to make sure you only put 1 pound of propane in. Can't blame the tanks when the user is over filling them.


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

ih772 said:


> When you overfill them, liquid propane will spit out of the burner and start making fireballs. That's why you have to weigh the cylinders to make sure you only put 1 pound of propane in. Can't blame the tanks when the user is over filling them.


Exactly..


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

I seen a heater explode on Brest bay a few years ago..I wonder..went to hospital with burns and shanty melted to ground..


----------



## Boommeup (Sep 9, 2020)

Ordered a set of these bottles (4) off of Amazon probably a couple years ago. There was a recall on these bottles. Wondered why would Amazon sell a product with a recall!!! Anyways never did proceed with the recall, just went ahead and filled them. While doing the soapy water test,I noticed one bottle was leaking. Right or wrong I try and use the leaker first! The brass caps work very good and well worth having on hand.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

sureshot006 said:


> I'm pretty certain the disposables are not illegal to transport refilled. At least not illegal by the average Joe for personal use.


Yes, you are right. Last I looked it was printed right on the label that it is illegal for the owner to refill and transport them with the intention of commercial use or sale. For the owner to refill and transport as part of his or her personal use there does not appear to be any restrictions.


----------



## James Rushak (Jun 6, 2020)

RichP said:


> I have had a harder time than usual finding 1lb propane tanks for sale this year (like with many sporting goods, post covid supplies are low), and when I find them, they're often $4-$5/lb.
> 
> ...so that has me thinking about doing the refill thing again (not really keen on hauling 5 to 20lb tanks out on the ice, I try to keep weight down). I have avoided it in the past because the safety of it all seems a bit sketchy with various adapters you see for sale, but I've noticed that flame king advertise not just a refill kit, but also specially constructed cylinder to go along with it
> 
> ...


I purchased the same cylinder+ kit w/ 3 extra cylinders from Menards, I did have a problem with 1 cylinder which was exchanged at the store. refilling is easy however just be careful not to over fill the cylinder, its recommended to used a scale to weigh in and out the cylinder, I just relive the remaining pressure in the cylinder attach it to the valve and count to 110 it works for me but not recommended. Although the initial purchase is a consideration, However my refill cost per 1# Cylinder from a 20# cylinder is .72 based upon my refill cost @ 19 fills per a 20# cylinder @ $13.75 per fill at the local McNab hardware store. 
*At **Cabela's** Coleman 1 lb. Propane Cylinder 4 Pack is $19.99 + $20.00 Hazardous Material Handling Charge.*


----------



## Wolverine53 (Jan 9, 2015)

perchjerker said:


> Yeah I know it can be done I have been filling them since that adapter first came out 20, years ago. I just like the flame king setup better is all. I think it's easier safer more reliable and nicer tanks that will last in the long run


The first adapter came out 20 years ago? I don't think so, more like 40 years ago, maybe more. I bought my first adapter at least in the 80's from the guy who first made and sold the adapters. He was selling those at the annual sportsmen shows here in Michigan. I lived in Metro Detroit back then, and went to MUCC's Outdoorama where I bought them. His first ones didn't have any O rings on them. I somehow manged to ruin my first one. I don't remember how I did it, but I got it out of round. Anyway, when I bought my second one from him, I asked him why he added the O rings. He said they really didn't need one, but customers had suggested that he put an O ring on the thing for extra protection. So he did. I think the warped one is still out in my garage. I still use that second one I bought from him. I haven't bought a 1 lb. tank in all that time. He also used to run little ads in the back of outdoor type magazines. I'm thinking that the ones you got 20 years ago were copied from his product and made in China, like everything else we see now.

Here are some of the things he told me about refilling the 1 lb. tanks.

1. Use a full 20 lb. tank.
2. The warmer the 20 lb. tank, the better. He suggested refilling in the summer when its like 80 degrees.
3. As I recall, he only recommended using the refrigerator to chill the tanks. (I went to using the freezer on my own.)
4. He never said anything about using the relief valve to get the tank more full. (I saw that on Youtube years later, obviously.)

I did have some leaking issues over the years, but only if I used them again and again. Once, I actually had one that leaked out all the pressure. Then I came up with my own hi tech method. Here it is:

1. clean top of used 1 lb. tank
2. refill tank with your preferred method. (I use my chest freezer, a full 20 lb tank on an 80 degree day refilling probably a 
dozen 1 lb. tanks or so. I have never tried the bleed off of the valve thing, personally.)
3. spit in the top to see if there are air bubbles. 
No bubbles = no leak. 
If I see bubbles, I get out my awl and poke the sealing ball until it spurts a little pressure. Spit on the top again. It usually seals because the problem was that I forgot to clean the top before I refilled it.
4. If the tank won't seal, let it sit in the open for a couple of hours until empty, then throw away.
5. It is a good idea to wipe pff and to put a little WD40 on the tops after spitting on them. Keep the caps on them too, to keep them clean.
6. Sooner or later the bottles look bad, so I discard them because of appearance, not function.
6. New empty containers are available from friends and of course, the campground trash dumpster. Believe it or not,
you can also get full 1 lb. tanks out of the dumpsters on occasion too! LOL!!! 

The tanks and system on this thread look like a fine idea.But like one of the other posts said, the system with rack and all may be a little overkill. If you use 1 lb. tanks much, you will save lots of $ by doing either method.

I heard on the news that Gov. Whitmer's cancelling of the pipeline across the straits will cause Michigan propane costs to rise exponentially. That means that both of these refill methods will save you even more money than anticipated in the future.


----------

